# Is this keratosis pilaris?



## Gracecody

Hi there,

My son has had a bad rash on and off for about the last 6 months - since around the time he turned 2. I believe it's Keratosis Pilaris based on what I've seen online, but I am not sure. It started out as some ruddiness on his cheeks, then little pimples on his upper arms, then it spread to cover his entire arms and now his thighs. It doesn't seem to itch or bother him in any other way, but I would like to address it, because I believe it may be a symptom of another problem. We don't have the budget to take him to an allergist right now, but I do have reason to believe he may have food sensitivities. I have suspected almonds, citrus, dairy and wheat at one time or another but haven't done a full-blown elimination diet with him. I have tried cutting out each thing for a few weeks and didn't notice much of a change. I have tried putting coconut oil and good quality baby cream (Weleda) on him post-bath but it hasn't made any difference. I posted a couple of pictures below that I took today, one of his arm and one of his thigh. Would appreciate any insight on whether you think this is KP or if not, what the other possibilities might be. Thank you!


----------



## luckiest

KP is usually a vitamin A deficiency.

http://holisticsquid.com/do-you-have-chicken-skin-how-to-treat-keratosis-pilaris-naturally/

Liver and cod liver oil are the best sources.


----------

